

Finally, Google Tasks API - toomanymike
https://code.google.com/apis/tasks/index.html

======
cwilson
I'm specifically excited about productivity applications and even third party
mail clients (Sparrow, etc) taking advantage of GMail emails being associated
with a task.

~~~
sheriff
I agree that this would be great, but I don't see anything in the docs which
suggests this task-to-email linkage is available via the API. If I'm
overlooking something, please let me know, as I would definitely like to use
that.

~~~
chrisfarms
Sounds like quite doable little project for Google Apps users by combining the
Gadgets[1], Inbox Feed[2] and Tasks APIs

[1] <http://code.google.com/apis/gmail/gadgets/> [2]
<http://code.google.com/apis/gmail/docs/inbox_feed.html>

------
initself
Now I would really like a proper Contacts API. For custom fields, Gmail uses
one format and Google Apps another. That's a big oversight, and one no one has
seemed to recognize yet.

------
Roritharr
How did the android apps that are in the market get my task lists without the
api?

~~~
makeramen
usually some sort of hacked together html scraping

~~~
foobarbazetc
No, they all use the 'unofficial' API.

